# Triss o Yennefer?



## Hellscream (31 Dicembre 2019)

Approfittando della nuova ribalta data dalla serie tv, vi chiedo di esprimere la vostra preferenza sul più grande dilemma di The Witcher  La mora o la rossa? La sensuale Yennefer o l'ammiccante Triss? A voi la scelta!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Dicembre 2019)

Aspetta, intendi quelle della serie o dei videogame?
Perché se intendi quelle della serie voto Yen, nei videogames assolutamente Triss


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Dicembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Approfittando della nuova ribalta data dalla serie tv, vi chiedo di esprimere la vostra preferenza sul più grande dilemma di The Witcher  La mora o la rossa? La sensuale Yennefer o l'ammiccante Triss? A voi la scelta!



Intendi la serie tv o il gioco?


----------



## Butcher (31 Dicembre 2019)

Yenn!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Dicembre 2019)

Nessuna delle due.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Dicembre 2019)

Si intende nei videogame ragazzi


----------



## DMC (1 Gennaio 2020)

Libri: Yennefer ovviamente, lei e Geralt vivono praticamente l'uno per l'altra. Triss e' ok ma e' un personaggio minore che va a letto con Geralt anni prima degli eventi finali della saga. Inoltre ha un debole per Eskel, piu' che per Geralt.

Videogiochi: la cosa si fa piu' dura perche' sono entrambe molto attraenti e carismatiche. Nel primo Shani invece di Triss. Nel secondo Triss mi piace molto e lei e Geralt sono di fatto una coppia. Nel terzo direi 49-51 in favore di Yennefer, solo perche' lei e' come una madre per Ciri e per continuita' con i libri. Anche se dispiace spezzare il cuore alla dolce Triss.

Serie Tv: Non c'e' neanche da discuterne per me, Yennefer stravince. Triss e' tornata personaggio secondario. Yennefer e' co-protagonista e molto intrigante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Gennaio 2020)

Yennefer dappertutto, giochi, serie o libri.

Nella serie mi sarei bombato volentieri anche Renfri. E un colpo anche a Tissaya, bella milfona


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Triss, anche se tra i tre giochi è diventata la donna più cornuta di tutti i mondi. 

Dire a Yennefer, che trattava Geralt come una sorta di cagnolino bastonato, che ero tutto "merito" di quel genio è stato fantastico, ed ancora di più vedere la sua reazione a Kaer Morhen.


----------



## vota DC (25 Gennaio 2020)

Triss perché yennefer è una lecchina degli imperiali che hanno fatto fuori tutti i re magofili.


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2020)

Ciri


----------

